# lump charcoal.....



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

what kind of charcoal do you guys use. I have standard brickettes available but lump is limited. I can get cowboy blend lump or royal oak. I have used weekend warrior but no  longer avaliable.


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2013)

Cowboy is better than it used to be and Royal Oak is great imo....also RO is always a great deal at Menards, 8lb for 5 dollars.


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2013)

I havent use lump yet, but when I do it will be royal oak.


----------



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

And i have to season my new smoker so i wanna keep constant brand, if possible.


----------



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

So gentlemen, any suggestions as to seasoning my smoker????? What is your process???


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2013)

Seasoning, sure... you'll hear everything from vegetable oil to corn oil to flaxseed oil and linseed oil.  Wipe down with your oil and crank up the heat for a while and then after that get some smoke going also.  Everyone does something different but i went with 250-300 for a couple of hours and then another hour or so with some smoke.  Personally i used linseed oil even though folks will say not to because it's not food grade etc...but i'm still kicking with no ill effects and it put a coat of armor on my smoker.


----------



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

Ok what are you using for smoke chips or chunks?


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2013)

the fireman said:


> Ok what are you using for smoke chips or chunks?


It makes no difference for seasoning..what ever you have on hand.


----------



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

Ok I thank you. Always used everyone else's and cooked there food for them. Be MY first smoker. Did a brisket over the weekend. Turned out awesome with some hickory. Was tuning my brother oky Joe after heat plates


----------



## the fireman (May 22, 2013)

Lol its a turn and burn to. I have 3 whole chickens to smoke saturday


----------



## wneill20 (May 22, 2013)

Here in So Cal we have Trader Joes i just tried their hardwood charcoal last weekend and i have to say it is outstanding if you can get it give it a try.


----------



## the fireman (May 23, 2013)

Yea no trader joes doing here. I am in the country side of Maryland..... lol I am buying some hickory from the Amish..... but its green. Opinions on royal oak????


----------

